# Has anyone else been denied health insurance coverage?



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

I am soon to be 22 years old and have been under my dad's health insurance until now, but the cut-off date is quickly approaching.I re-applied for an individual health plan with the very same health insurance provider that I've been under my entire life.I was denied because of my IBS. Has anyone else run into this? I am not even one of the more serious cases, I'm sure there are many people out there who have it worse than I do.Any advice on what to do? Do I just need to apply everywhere and pray that someone accepts me?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

ReallY?? I _thought_.. that with all of this Healthcare legislation that it was _illegal_ for them to refuse someone because of a pre-existing condition. Call your state's Insurance Commisioner and see what they have to say!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think the "they can't reject" you thing has been passed, yet. They will continue to do the same things they have done to people until the law forces them to change and not a moment before.A lot of companies will reject anyone with any condition no matter how severe or mild. They don't want sick people. They want to only insure people they believe will never cost money.I would try a different company, and some will write it so they will cover anything new, just not the IBS-specific visits. If you can get in a group policy that is the best bet for getting covered (work or some other organization) because they usually do have to cover everyone that qualifies for the group.Good luck.


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

Kathleen, I think you are right about the new proposed policies not yet being in effect.This is the problem: I am graduating from college this coming May, and my insurance will expire in March. I will more than likely have a job by May/June and hopefully it will be easier to get coverage then (employee benefits rather than an individual plan).I just would hate to go without health insurance for a few months. What if I need to go to the emergency room unexpectedly?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Astronomer.. are you sure you aren't covered until you graduate?? Most plans are written that way... I would double check that your insurance actually expires in March.


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, the policy specifically indicates 22 is the cut-off. We even tried contacting them to see if it could be extended. They said that I had to re-apply (in which case I was rejected).I suppose I can try to pressure them again because I'm starting to lose hope. But yes, I've seen the policy and it is outlined that 22 is the cut-off.


----------



## King Of The Small Room (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been turned down for a life insurance cover policy (in the UK). I filled the forms in and sent them off and they then took a great interest in the various IBS related tests, scopes, scans, examinations etc that I'd had over the years. So they ask for permission to contact my own doctor for more info who assures them that I'm not about to drop dead. But they still didn't want to know and turned me down, saying if I applied again in a couple of years (presumably from their point of view if I was still alive) they MAY reconsider my application. As if! I applied again to another company who did much the same except for the fact this time I was eventually accepted.All's well that ends well I suppose, but being turned down like that doesn't do much for your confidence, I have to say.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Both of you.. I would just apply to other insurance carriers. And Astronomer if (hopefully WHEN) they pass that legislation.. call the Insurance Comm for your state if you get any more rejections after that. Surely SOME insurance company will like your Money for premiums...


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I immigrated to Canada from the States when I graduated from University at the age of 24. There has never been a single instance of being refused coverage for any doctor's or specialist's medical treatment in the 40 years I have lived here and no co-pays. If I had to do it all over again I would do the exact same thing.(Of course you could write a letter to the 40 Republican Senators and Lieberman and see if any of them have a better idea.)Mark


----------



## Puppy3D (Jul 28, 2004)

really sad


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

Even if the health reform bill were to pass tomorrow, the majority of what they are proposing - like not rejecting pre-existing conditions - will NOT take effect for five years. Yes, that's right, five years. Astronomer: The reason they are rejecting you is because you are applying for individual coverage. With individual coverage insurance companies can reject you for little to no reason. My husband and I are small business owners and I cannot get individual insurance coverage because of my IBD and IBS diagnoses. However, I am covered under a group plan, which can be as few as one person. It doesn't make sense, but it applies in many states. However, I pay out the nose for it - $900 monthly premium and a $2,000 deductible before I see my insurance pay for one penny of coverage. Don't try to find coverage alone. Call an insurance agent in your area and get them to help you find your options for coverage. Hopefully you will have a job in 6 months that provides coverage, but if you don't you want to be prepared. Look in in your local BBB or phone book to find a medical insurance agent.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I live in Canada and I must say that I totally love our health policies compare to those in the US. They seem to suck real bad.


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

astronomer, When I graduated I spent a few months on short-term medical insurance. I believe the insurer was Fortis, but when I googled this I instead ended up with the link for Assurant Health, which does seem to have some kind of short-term plan. I was on the short-term insurance during pre-IBS days, so I don't know how it would affect the likelihood of your getting accepted. Plus, I don't think I ever even made use of it, so I can't tell you much about the quality of the coverage. Anyways, don't know if that will help or not. Good luck!


----------



## TheHobbes (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, after I graduated from college years ago I applied to a couple insurance companies which turned me down due to all the IBS related testing and meds I had tried previously. I eventually applied with another company and just lied on the application to see what would happen (I had not been having IBS issues for quite a few years at that point and was on no meds), and they took me.


----------



## nrep (Jun 19, 2007)

I've been rejected by 10 health insurance (for individual health insurance, as I'm an artist and work many part time jobs) companies because of my IBS. Unfortunately at this moment in time (and until any bill is passed) any health insurance company has the right to deny you for any minor thing they choose. What I have done is had a note sent by my doctor stating that my IBS is not that severe, and requires no surgery or any other highly costly affairs, that it is managable with diet changes, and a few other meds (this was all a lie though, as things are not managable, it's just that nothing has really worked for me yet). What is true, though, is that IBS shouldn't cost the company that much money, and shouldn't be a reason to deny you. In the end you may be accepted to a plan by some health insurance and you will have un outrageous monthly premium because you will be considered a 40 or 50% added cost because of your pre-existing condition. I'm sure they will also not cover any IBS treatment (med or doc visits) for at least the first year. (that being said, I was accepted by one awful carrier who would coverANY of my prexisting conditions until 2016!!!!!!!!!! Can you imagine. Sure, I'd like to pay $450 a month for 6 years wihtout any coverage of the things that ail me. Of course!). The health insurance industry is the nastiest and most unfortunate thing about the US, and it's worse for those of us who seeking individual insurance. I wish you much luck. The only advice I would give you is to slightly withhold some information (about your IBS doc visits, meds) so it doesn't look like you've had that much. And when they do a phone interview, just continue lying. It's illegal, but I believe they are all frauds and criminals anyway, so you might as well play their evil game.It's incredibly unfortunate, and I feel for you. Good luck.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here ya go gang.. and good luck wading through it all... but here is a link to the Healthcare Reform Bill H.R.3590:http://finance.senate.gov/sitepages/leg/LE...le-care-act.pdfAnd Elizabeth is correct, some of it may not be effective til 2014. Sigh.......


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It is interesting to be able to compare costs. While I know my taxes are higher because of our single payer system--and there are monthly charges in every Province--there is no fear of losing a job and losing your insurance at the same time. My biggest outlay is for my box of supplements every month, at about $130, which basically treats all of my chronic conditions as well as giving support to my eyesight and, at least so far, heading off any cancers. I am fortunate this works so well for me as it really is the only change I made to reverse my downward spiral. It seemed a lot until I read nreps experience of what she was quoted to not get the medical attention she needs. Mark


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

If I do "lie" on another application, will they review my old medical records under my previous coverage? Do they have the right to access that information?


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, I've been denied by many, although I have a more complicated medical history in addition to IBS... sometimes in the questions, we didn't even get to that before I was refused. One even denied me after my answer that I've had skin cancer... and that was only the basal cell kind, totally cured with minor surgery in dermatologist's office! That's more stupid than denying for an ongoing thing like IBS and Rheumatoid Arth which we never even got to. The ins woman felt bad, but she had her list. Others asked their questions in a different order and I knew to be truthful. I've heard horror stories about insurance co refusing to pay (after treatment) because the person withheld info. The way I've gotten insurance since college is through either my own or my husband's jobs... they have to give it. After losing jobs from downsizing employees, we've paid for COBRA. 2-3 years ago, there was a one month period after that ran out yet his new job's probation period hadn't ended. Foreseeing that, I tried many ins companies and was denied. I called my COBRA who said there was a law that there has to be an insurance offered to post-COBRA patients who couldn't get ins. Unfortunately, there was no law about costs so that one month was extremely expensive and a really lousy plan to boot. I've been approved for SSDisability now and will become eligible for Medicare in October. That costs money too, but a whole lot less than what we pay for my current ins as an employee's dependent. So until that "no denial for pre-existing conditions" kicks into play, my only suggestions to you are to either:--be a fulltime student so that you are covered under your parents plan until age 24, --go get a job that gives you insurance (there are parttime jobs that still do), --get married and be put on your spouse's employee plan, --see if you qualify for MediCal (or is that just for California?), --ask your parents if they can help you pay for an expensive plan that will agree to take you, even if it's only good for catasrophic need. Frankly, if you aren't a fulltime student, your best bet is probably to get a job with benefits... those employer-based group plans have to take you regardless of pre-existing conditions. Just do any job while you are taking classes... even if it's at McDonald's; you need help with medical costs.Good luck!


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

astronomer, Do not lie on any health insurance application. These applications and any claims you would file once you get insurance gives them the right to look at any and all of your medical records since you were born. Lying on a health insurance application is called insurance fraud. At a minimum they will cancel your policy, refuse to pay any of your claims - even if you're hit by a bus and in a coma - and no other insurance carrier will ever give you coverage in the future. At worse, depending on the state where you live, you could be brought up on criminal fraud charges and if found guilty you might just have to pay a monetary penalty or serve community service or go to jail.The people here who are telling you to lie on an insurance application are giving you extraordinarily bad advice and because of it I may have to shut down this thread. *DO NOT LIE ON INSURANCE APPLICATIONS, EVER.*


----------



## Cathy in CA (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree with Author about not lying to ins companies. Like I said, I've heard horror stories about them refusing to pay after treatment has already been done. 1 big surgery or car accident can send one into bankruptcy.Are you saying you are getting close to losing ins through your Dad because you are graduating? You are ok if you are a fulltime student, up to age 24, but it doesn't continue after BA degree. Maybe you can get started on finding a job to start right away when you graduate. Good luck to you. Working is hard with IBS, but having ins is important and using your education may help you end up in a career path that will help you to arrange flexibility.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Cath she isn't ok because her policy specifically states age 22. So she would have to seek insurance on her own.And people PLEASE.. *We cannot.. in ANYway condone putting anything other than THE TRUTH on ANY insurance form*.Fair Warning:If discussion of the contrary continues... this thread will be closed.


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

So this is what I have done. I called up my insurance company who rejected me when I reapplied. I asked them if there was a way for to appeal the decision.The appeal process is as follows: They will send my information to someone else to review and let me know the new decision in a week. They asked if I'd like to write in any comments in my defense. I just told them that my IBS hasn't been bad (which is entirely true, I have not been on medication for over a year and have not had to go to the doctor either. I have been managing my IBS strictly with dietary changes and have had some great luck. I do not feel the need to go to the Dr. any time soon anyway, as we all know they can be useless!)Thanks everyone for your help.Wish me luck!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I _do_ wish you luck Astronomer.. LOTS & LOTS! I hope they are reasonable and use common sense during your appeal. Please keep us posted... holding all good thoughts for you.


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

So here is my update. After working on this for a few months, I finally have things figured out until I can get on an employer group plan. The insurance company denied my appeal again and told me to re-apply in a year, and I had no other luck/options.I was finally accepted into a state program designed for the "uninsurable." The qualification to get into the program is being rejected from a major health insurance provider and providing proof of having absolutely no other option. My premium is a lot more than I hoped to pay, and because I barely got this figured out now I will have a 10-day lapse in coverage. Yay!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad to hear you have SOME insurance, such as it is. I would be kinda careful for those 10 days..







Wish the premium was lower but.. at least your state had a program for you.


----------



## astronomer (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks BQ.The premium is expensive but not totally through the roof like I was expecting. It is a good temporary solution.And about the 10-day lapse....I tried to avoid this; I've been working on this for months ever since the day I found out I was being dropped! Oh well...guess I won't leave the house during that time


----------

